# Авиация > Современность >  Что там Алжир возбухает?

## Геннадий

МИГи-29 хотят возвращать по контракту 2006 г. Кто чего слышал?

----------


## airwolf

Вместо новых бортов поставили б/у-так что Алжир правильно возбухает!!!

----------


## forten07

> Вместо новых бортов поставили б/у-так что Алжир правильно возбухает!!!


Какие бу??????????????????????? :Eek:  Их единицы выпустили. В ВВС их нет. Только Алжиру поставляли. Формально речь идет о наличии на борту секнд хенда. Но я сомневаюсь в этом- борта новые начисто и играть на экспорте- единственной кормушке никто бы не стал (все таки не как Болгарии МиГ-23МЛД после афгана давать). Скорее всего поработали французы и Китайцы- с целью всунуть Рафаль, 2000С, ФС-1, FJ-17.  Уже было подняли крик о том, что эти миги вернут и они в наши ВВС попадут. Посмотрим. :Confused:  Но самолеты не БУ.

----------


## Nazar

> Какие бу??????????????????????? Их единицы выпустили. В ВВС их нет.


Алжиру поставили Миг-29CМТ , планера которых были построены в 90х годах , двигатели и БРЭО было новое , руководство КБ это и не отрицает , так-как это было оговорено в контракте.

Об этом в новостях в первый-же день говорили .

----------


## Mad_cat

Алжирцы мутные товарищи. Там франция пытается свои интересы продавить со своими дорогущими Рафалями.

----------


## Антоха

> Вместо новых бортов поставили б/у-так что Алжир правильно возбухает!!!


не надо огульных заявлений! поставленные 15 МиГ-29 (из  36 предусмотренных контрактом) никогда до этого не эксплуатировались, так как были собраны непосредственно под этот заказ. То что некоторые элементы планера были сделаны в начале 90-х, так это было изначально оговорено с покупателем и не является признаком бэушности самолетов! 
К тому же странно, что Алжирские летчики успели налетать по 90-100 часов, прежде чем "выявился подлог"... опять же заказчик принимал машины как в России на момент их выпуска, так и в Алжире на момент их поставки...
Скорее всего причины чисто политические... 

первоначальный вариант моей подписи авторства к фотографии: _фото не моё, взял с другого форума и там автор не был указан_
а вот теперь, как оно должно звучать: автор фотографии *maxik*

----------


## Forger

В целом в Алжире было распределение - жандармерия и полиция - французы, армия - СССР, хотя были преценденты. когда алжирцы пугали наших - С-130 и по мелочам, типа вертолетов, "броневиков" для армии... Но сегодня ситуация в Алжире изменилась - алжирский президент в свое время наехал на Жака Ширака, что Франция должна давать компенсацию за оккупацию, вернее, колонизацию. 
В целом наши дипломаты проср....ли ситуацию по поставкам вооружения в Алжир. Франция сегоднчя зависит от Алжира, потому что в Алжире фактически нет людей, которые не имеют родственников во Франции. Соответственно есть серьезное французское лобби. Даже мотро в столице будут строить французы.
В целом у алжирцев нерт врагов - Марокко - вряд ли. Ливия - тоже нет. Тунис со своим маршалом-президентом - не будет ругаться. Поэтому алжирцы реально манипулируют - если раньше Су-24 - было здорово, а МиГ-25 - это вообще уровень фанстики для арабских стран, то сегодня  Алжир может манипулировать поставщиками вооружений - есть русские, которые вроде бы как простили государственный долг, а есть французы, от которых зависит эмиграция лишней рабочей силы, населения... поэтому проще предъявить претензии русским - они далеко, а вот Марсель - он рядом - 600, кажется, километров.

----------


## maxik

что значит не был? если я фотку запостил значит я автор....

----------


## Антоха

> что значит не был? если я фотку запостил значит я автор....


виноват! приношу извинения.... ща все поправлю!!

----------


## maxik

самолеты хорошие... в полк какйнить пойдут:) и бак есть:)и штанга дозаправки:) радоваться надо:) только покрашены плохо:)

----------


## Антоха

> самолеты хорошие... в полк какйнить пойдут:) и бак есть:)и штанга дозаправки:) радоваться надо:) только покрашены плохо:)


может есть еще снимки этих машин? буду признателен...

----------


## maxik

кабина вот...а так там мелочевка всякая...

----------


## Антоха

понятно, тоесть нет самолей с разных бортов... жаль...

----------


## maxik

все борта но фоткались длядела...

----------


## airwolf

Приношу свои извинения. Поспешил с выводами не обладая достаточной информацией................

----------


## [RUS] MK

ИМХО, в нашу армию эти машины ну НИКАК не поступят.

А вот текст статьи:

[spoiler]  МОСКВА, 18 фев - РИА Новости. Алжир возвращает России 15 "МиГов", переданных алжирцам в 2006-2007 годах, пишет в понедельник газета "Коммерсант", отмечая, что подобное происходит впервые в истории военного сотрудничества РФ.

Как сказал изданию источник в ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" (ОАК), на минувшей неделе Федеральная служба по ВТС, "Рособоронэкспорт", корпорация МиГ и ВВС Алжира подписали официальное соглашение о возврате "МиГов". В Минпромэнерго газете подтвердили, что знают "о достигнутом с Алжиром соглашении по "МиГам".

РИА Новости пока не удалось получить официальные комментарии российской стороны по поводу ситуации с алжирским контрактом.

По данным газеты, самолеты будут возвращены в течение ближайших месяцев. Правда, как утверждает источник "Коммерсанта" в ОАК, пока речь не идет о полном расторжении контракта. По его словам, Алжиру взамен предложены более современные МиГ-29М2 или МиГ-35 либо неавиационная техника.

Стоимость одного МиГ-29М2 или МиГ-35 соответственно на 5-10 миллионов долларов выше, чем МиГ-29СМТ. Источник газеты в авиационной промышленности добавляет, что может быть увеличена партия самолетов Су-30МКИ(А), поставляемая Алжиру (в марте 2006 года был подписан контракт на поставку 28 истребителей Су-30МКИ(А), в 2007 году были переданы первые три машины).

Возвращенные же Алжиром "МиГи" могут быть проданы Минобороны РФ или третьей стране. Хотя, по словам источника газеты, не исключено, что после "доработки" Алжир все-таки примет забракованные 15 "МиГов". "Пока не определено, каким образом Алжир компенсирует авансы и неустойку по контракту, тем более что в контракте учитывалось и погашение внешнего долга Алжира", - источник.

Контракт стоимостью 1,286 миллиарда долларов на поставку 28 одноместных МиГ-29СМТ и шести двухместных истребителей МиГ-29УБ "Рособоронэкспорт" подписал в марте 2006 года. Этот контракт был заключен в рамках пакетного соглашения по военно-техническому сотрудничеству с Алжиром на общую сумму около 8 миллиардов долларов. По мере выполнения этого портфеля заказов Россия обязалась списать внешний долг Алжира бывшему СССР (около 4,7 миллиарда долларов). Впервые в практике корпорации МиГ поставка проходила по схеме trade-in: предполагалось, что по мере пополнения парка алжирских ВВС новыми МиГ-29СМТ/УБ старые машины этой марки (36 единиц), закупленные Алжиром в 1990-х годах в Белоруссии и на Украине, поступят в распоряжение корпорации МиГ.

Поставки самолетов должны были осуществляться с марта 2007 по февраль 2008 года. Но с мая 2007 года Алжир прекратил приемку машин, потребовав возврата первых 15 "МиГов" в Россию, пишет "Коммерсант". Алжир указывал на наличие бывших в употреблении или низкого качества отдельных узлов и деталей в составе самолетов, поясняет издание. При этом российская сторона уже успела получить авансовые платежи по контракту на 250 миллионов долларов. Кроме того, с октября 2007 года Алжир прекратил выплаты по остальным военным контрактам на 423 миллионов долларов, жестко увязав это с возвратом "МиГов". В итоге, по данным Минфина России, на 1 февраля 2008 года общая сумма полученных от алжирцев "военных платежей", которые были зафиксированы по специальному счету погашения долга, составила всего 1,83 миллиарда долларов, отмечает газета.

Российская сторона долгое время настаивала на необоснованности замечаний. "Корпуса самолетов были произведены в 1990-е годы, но это было обговорено в контракте, а вся начинка, все оборудование было новым", - утверждает источник "Коммерсанта" в корпорации МиГ. По его словам, представители "Рособоронэкспорта" потребовали от алжирской стороны объяснений, на основании чего контракт может быть расторгнут. "Представители Алжира подписали акт приемки в России и в Алжире, затем начали эксплуатацию этих "МиГов" и только после этого выставили свои претензии", - утверждают в корпорации.

Эксперты связывают претензии с ситуацией в самом Алжире, а также с активизацией Франции, продвигающей в этот регион свои истребители Rafale. Поставки истребителей МиГ-29 стали разменной картой в алжирской внутриполитической борьбе: президент Абдельазиз Бутефлика намерен выдвинуться на третий срок, а соперничающий клан, в который входят влиятельные силовики, использует кризис вокруг МиГ-29 для того, чтобы ослабить позиции лояльного президенту начальника генштаба Салаха Ахмеда Гаида. Кроме того, как отмечает эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константин Макиенко, "российский прорыв в Алжир в 2006 году спровоцировал мощнейшее противодействие Франции, особенно усилившееся после прихода к власти президента Саркози". [/spoiler]

----------


## AndyK

> самолеты хорошие... в полк какйнить пойдут:) и бак есть:)и штанга дозаправки:) радоваться надо:) только покрашены плохо:)


Ну если к нам поступят, то перекрасят наверное. Хотя качество покраски в лучшую сторону навряд ли изменится. Я тока не пойму, а нафига опять этот горб нахреначили? Ведь вроде СМТ решили делать с гротом как у 9-13

----------


## juky-puky

- А не подарить ли их (за мелкие деньги) корешку Уге Чавесу?!  :Smile:  То-то дружбан обрадуется...

----------


## Антоха

> ИМХО, в нашу армию эти машины ну НИКАК не поступят.


поживем увидим :Wink:

----------


## Serega

> все борта но фоткались длядела...


 - макс, если я правильно понимаю - фотал ты для очередного справочного ДВД? Потому как на сайте твоём есть упоминание про такой. Тогда вопрос -  а что удалось отснять по этим самолям вообще и наберётся ли инфы на хотя бы один камуфл из этих самолётов?

----------


## Serega

> Фотографии датированы одним годом , два самолета с одной эскадрилии и ни одного идентичного пятнышка .


 - не, Вов, амеры как раз держат стандарт, правда в пределах погрешности, но тем не менее.

На миг-29 вот только никогда не знаешь, где пойдет (и пойдет ли вообще) отличие от стандарта.

Ну да теперь не страшно - в книге даны 26 камуфл  :Rolleyes:  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - не, Вов, амеры как раз держат стандарт, правда в пределах погрешности, но тем не менее.


Серега , стандарт то понятен , нет идентичности , хотя опять-же в одних эскадрилиях зачастую присутствуют абсолютно по разному покрашенные машины , посмотри на VA-46 или VA-72 что они со своими самолетами на войне только не делали . Ну а по поводу стандартов , меняли они их достаточно часто , одни Фантомы чего стоят , а вот про то как от стандарта отходили , тебе на примере Фантома , очень хорошо может Серега Галицкий рассказать , он в Фантоме большой спец.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот еще вам контрасты нашего времени :(


Эээ... А что не так?

----------


## Pilot

а чего у него на голове?

----------


## Serega

> а чего у него на голове?


 - так а что такого, ЗШ-6 у человека. В принципе, там есть вариант, когда сзади 2 липы, и на них нашлемку тоже можно установить.

Ваще, первые ЗШ-7 не были рассчитаны под установку НСЦ. не было крепления.

----------


## Pilot

так и ЗШ-7 не подходит к этому самолету, по крайней мере из тех, что есть у летчиков :( Переговорочка низкоомная стала
А у летчика ЗШ-5 :) 6 был, вроде, гермо

----------


## muk33

> так и ЗШ-7 не подходит к этому самолету, по крайней мере из тех, что есть у летчиков :( Переговорочка низкоомная стала
> А у летчика ЗШ-5 :) 6 был, вроде, гермо


Из высокоомного ЗШ-7АП "высотники" за 10 минут делают низкоомный и наоборот: у меня 2 -АПН, один из которых высокоомный.

----------


## Pilot

я тоже попытался это объяснить им, но они говорят, что не могут в полку этого сделать

----------


## Антоха

> я тоже попытался это объяснить им, но они говорят, что не могут в полку этого сделать


не могут или не хотят? думаю подход простой на 5 копеек: не будем переделывать - дождемся новые ЗШ :Cool: 
еще они не хотят гвардию рисовать на самолеты... предлагаю организовать коллективное письмо, о необходимости нанесения данной символики на СМТ. убежден в своей правоте, так как СМТ это эпохальные самолеты для наших ВВС (именно так и никак иначе) и они достойны чести носить летать с гвардейскими знаками!!!

----------


## Serega

> так и ЗШ-7 не подходит к этому самолету, по крайней мере из тех, что есть у летчиков :( Переговорочка низкоомная стала
> А у летчика ЗШ-5 :) 6 был, вроде, гермо


 - вот то, что ГШ-6 существует, эт да, я согласен. А вот этот шлем, тоже вроде 6. Но спорить не буду. Может это и ЗШ-5. Тут я не спец.

----------


## Serega

> не могут или не хотят? думаю подход простой на 5 копеек: не будем переделывать - дождемся новые ЗШ


 - скорее всего у них просто счас другие проблемы. Хотя вот оно, начинает вылазить, что для нового самоля нужна новая инфраструктура. То о чем я потоянно бубню.




> еще они не хотят гвардию рисовать на самолеты... предлагаю организовать коллективное письмо, о необходимости нанесения данной символики на СМТ. убежден в своей правоте, так как СМТ это эпохальные самолеты для наших ВВС (именно так и никак иначе) и они достойны чести носить летать с гвардейскими знаками!!!


 - плюсмильйонъ!!!!! Думаю что запрет рисовки гвардий  - это неправильно. Никто уж и не надеется на порисовку как в марах. Но гвардию - надо рисовать!!!

----------


## forten07

> Да поверьте , я много где был и видел все типы наших самолетов , Вы говорите конкретно , а не советуйте мне что-то открывать.
> Что Вы имеете ввиду , то-что в Монче все Миг-25 серые , а один в камуфляже , или что в Лодейке все Су-27 красились еще при СССР, а один четыре года назад и он отличается ? больше конкретики.


Сходите на свою же ветку "Полеты Су-27", если забыли. Цвета гуляют как хотят, пятна от балды. В худшем случае снизу видно грунт. О том как в этом сраче работает электроника ( точнее искажается сигнал) думать не берусь.




> Ну а то что американцы и иже с ними , не меняют схемы камуфляжа ( которого у них в принципе и нет за редким исключением ) мне можете не рассказывать , илди Вы имели ввиду , что у них все F-15Е темно-серые ? , иак посмотрите на F-111/105/4 на A-1/37 и так далее , проясните для себя этот вопрос , а-то создается впечатление , что Вы и в нем полный профан


Первое оно же и главное- о проффесионализме судят по результатам проф деятельности. Одно дело шляться с фотоаппаратом по части и мнить себя человеком сверх "знающим", другое дело работать в этом и четко понимать как применять эти машины. Пока Вы  представляетесь первым (разговоры о ковыряниях (работе) в Су-24 в расчет не беру).
Второе- я виду речь о последних 20 годах,  F-111 и страсти Фантомовы уже не актуален- те времена прошли и тогдашние стандарты не действительны-просьба этим не оперировать. Я вел речь о А-10 и F-16. 
По моим подсчетам на 10х действовало 5 стандартов окраски. Форма пятен и цвета четко стандартизированы и за исключением отдельных (зачастую открыто выставляемых как "демо" или показушно) окрашенных машин. И Вы должны знать, а не писать бредятину о том что у противника нет камуфляжа. Вы хоть А-10 в живую видели? Ну не в живую-фото машин одного соединения? Вот парочка в камуфляже-фото из всем известного ресурса-стервятников/дармоедов споттеров. Конечно после "как попало" на МиГ-23 второй половины 80х  нормальный камуфляж покажется дикостью, но не везде есть "как попало", а есть нормальный стандарт. Разница в форме пятен есть только у различных АБ, но они очень незначительны и являются индивидуальной особенностью каждого соединения

Найдите 10 отличий. Ни найдете. Зато я не найду ни одного одинаково окрашенного Су-25. На них подчастую даже цвета не совпадают. Даже на ущербном 25СМ  и то не сотворили идентичный окрас.

Вот пара идущих друг за другом.

80-0164 / OS (cn A10-0514)


80-0253 / OS (cn A10-0603) Touchdown left gear first! 2008 Osan Air Power Day
Отличие только в выступе на фюзе.

78-0692 / PA (cn A10-0312) 111th Fighter Wing - Pennsylvania Air National Guard




Так что тут Вы Назар показали свою некомпетентность в вопросе камуфляжа США. Они имеют камуфляжи и довольно жестко стандартизированные.

 *Вас уже просили не втыкать в текст огроменные фотки, пользуйтесь загрузкой изображений!! В последущем такие посты будут удаляться без комментарий*

----------


## forten07

> скорее всего у них просто счас другие проблемы. Хотя вот оно, начинает вылазить, что для нового самоля нужна новая инфраструктура. То о чем я потоянно бубню.


Там и без ЗШ проблем навалом- новые самолеты с старыми чехлами и без укрытий... 


 -


> плюсмильйонъ!!!!! Думаю что запрет рисовки гвардий  - это неправильно. Никто уж и не надеется на порисовку как в марах. Но гвардию - надо рисовать!!!


А это чушь собачья. Вместо того что бы страдать, простите за слово- херней, построили бы ЖБУ или разборные укрытия. Через год в обвале с  чехлом, этот 29й станет таким же ободранищем как и 9-13 оттуда же, через 2 с тем как сейчас делают ТЭЧ, превратиться в небоеспособные дрова.  От мазюканья ерунды на бортах, самолет и пилот совершеннее не станет-максимум после после получения УР в борт, кому-то очень удобно и приятно будет тушить сигарету об кусок обшивки с "Гвардией". Тем более что нынешние ВВС до советских Гв. ИАП  по уровню не дотягивает и близко.

----------


## Антоха

Уффф... ну ты парень щас наломал дров... и дело даже не в тех жестких оскаблениях, которые ты щас нанес многим и многим людям искренне болеющих авиацией (...стервятников/дармоедов споттеров...)... и не в том, что теперь ты стал не рукопадатным лично для меня (...шляться с фотоаппаратом по части и мнить себя человеком сверх "знающим", другое дело работать в этом...), а в том, что ты реально не прав! Я могу отвечать за МиГ-29 - ты не найдешь двх одинаково окрашенных МиГ-29. Да есть стандарт, но форма всегда различна. Принцип схож, но исполнение разное! Смотрим на современный ...СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ... окрас НАТОвских МиГ-29 из Польши - принцип схож, исполнение никогда. Об этом тебе говорят AndyK и Nazar... 
Вспомни подпись Nazarа... там ответ;)

----------


## Антоха

> Там и без ЗШ проблем навалом- новые самолеты с старыми чехлами и без укрытий... 
> 
> 
>  -
> А это чушь собачья. Вместо того что бы страдать, простите за слово- херней, построили бы ЖБУ или разборные укрытия. Через год в обвале с  чехлом, этот 29й станет таким же ободранищем как и 9-13 оттуда же, через 2 с тем как сейчас делают ТЭЧ, превратиться в небоеспособные дрова.  От мазюканья ерунды на бортах, самолет и пилот совершеннее не станет-максимум после после получения УР в борт, кому-то очень удобно и приятно будет тушить сигарету об кусок обшивки с "Гвардией". Тем более что нынешние ВВС до советских Гв. ИАП  по уровню не дотягивает и близко.


слушай.. ты лечиться не пробовал? ну может таблетки какие? процедуры там... на крайняк уединись где нибудь в горах, там и воздух чистый и мозги лучше промываются от кислородного голодания :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

Кстати, ты фортен, по ходу тож не врубалов в камуфльные дела. Для начала следует понять, что камуфл бывает трех видов - заводской, ремзаводской и самокрас (ТЭЧ).

так вот, *заводские окраски* су-25 ранних серий ("зеленый"), су-27 и су-27УБ, ми-8, миг-21 (экспортные) - делались именно по стандарту. Я сам сварился, насколько тбилисцы на су-25 выдерживали форму и расположение пятен.

на миг-23, су-17 - стандарта пятен не было. Лишь на экспортных миг-23 (не всех) подобие стандарта было.

То, что появляется после ремонта и в процессе подкраски в полках - это уже совсем другое кино.

Ваще - на миг-29 ситуация несколько иная, антоха пояснил - там скорее "принцип", а не стандарт окраски. Хотя и были самоли, покрашенные практически одинаково.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Там и без ЗШ проблем навалом- новые самолеты с старыми чехлами и без укрытий...


Это да...  :Frown: 




> А это чушь собачья. Вместо того что бы страдать, простите за слово- херней, построили бы ЖБУ или разборные укрытия.


Хм... Сравнение затрат на краску и ЖБУ... Предлагаю не так. Вот так лучше: "Вместо того что бы страдать, простите за слово- херней, закупили бы пять тыщь Су-35 каких-нить!" А что, гулять так гулять!  :Biggrin:  А Вы проспонсируете.  :Smile:  




> От мазюканья ерунды на бортах, самолет и пилот совершеннее не станет-максимум после после получения УР в борт, кому-то очень удобно и приятно будет тушить сигарету об кусок обшивки с "Гвардией".


Вам книжки художественные писать надо. Талант так и прет. Какие эпические картины всплывают в воображении...

А вообще всяческие знаки вроде той же гвардии на военных ЛА служат для поднятия боевого духа, повышения патриотизма и т.д. И ничего плохого в них нет. Звучит, может, глупо, но Вы вспомните свою горячо любимую нацию, как у них все устроено. Журнальчики там всякие пропагандистские, Холостяк их тут выкладывал. Там мноого всякой символики. Да вот те же фотографии, что Вы привели-что там у А-10 на хвосте? Не обвините же Вы их в идиотизме? :)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Антон, Серега и все кому слова г-на Ульянова показались обидными (а они такие и есть).

Не обращайте внимание, весна давит на неокрепшие умы с каждым годом все с большей силой.

----------


## Nazar

Уж не тот-ли это Ульянов с РуМода? :Smile: 

2forten07
Нет  желания с вами ни спорить , ни даже разговаривать , но проблема ваша в том , что начиная вести о чем-то речь , потом вы пытаетесь всем доказать , что на самом деле говорите о другом .
Можете не отвечать , избавьте меня от дальнейшего общения с вами.

----------


## Pilot

> - скорее всего у них просто счас другие проблемы. Хотя вот оно, начинает вылазить, что для нового самоля нужна новая инфраструктура. То о чем я потоянно бубню.


Других проблем много, нет штатов, нет новых норм снабжения, нет даже приказа о начале опытной эксплуатации в строевых полках. Нет спарок, нет заправщиков, нет, нет, нет и тд. Так что не ждите раньше октября-ноября полетов :(

----------


## Антоха

помоему нас отвлекли от основной линии этой темы, а именно от СМТ...  как говорится - собака лает, а караван идет :Biggrin:  
так что лучше я фотки повыклвдываю пока :Cool:

----------


## forten07

> Это да... 
> 
> 
> 
> Хм... Сравнение затрат на краску и ЖБУ... Предлагаю не так. Вот так лучше: "Вместо того что бы страдать, простите за слово- херней, закупили бы пять тыщь Су-35 каких-нить!" А что, гулять так гулять!  А Вы проспонсируете.


Вы пили? 






> Вам книжки художественные писать надо. Талант так и прет. Какие эпические картины всплывают в воображении...


Не знаю- с писаками не знаком- не мой профиль




> А вообще всяческие знаки вроде той же гвардии на военных ЛА служат для поднятия боевого духа, повышения патриотизма и т.д. И ничего плохого в них нет. Звучит, может, глупо, но Вы вспомните свою горячо любимую нацию, как у них все устроено. Журнальчики там всякие пропагандистские, Холостяк их тут выкладывал. Там мноого всякой символики. Да вот те же фотографии, что Вы привели-что там у А-10 на хвосте? Не обвините же Вы их в идиотизме?


Ну что же Вы так....Грубо :Biggrin: . Гвардейские знаки помню сколько живу. Только учитывая то что их тычат на все что попало, и они есть отличительная черта по которой можно узнать откуда машина- это слишком много. 
Кстати с чего это вы взяли что они мои любимые :Biggrin: ?Если Вы прилепите как пример пустнынного камуфла еврея-это же не значит что обожаете еврейские ВВС.  То что у них на хвосте-отличительная символика соединения, но ведь у нас же не заведено к примеру голых баб рисовать на бортах? Есть же традиции отдельновзятых ВВС.

----------


## forten07

> Уффф... ну ты парень щас наломал дров... и дело даже не в тех жестких оскаблениях, которые ты щас нанес многим и многим людям искренне болеющих авиацией (...стервятников/дармоедов споттеров...)... и не в том, что теперь ты стал не рукопадатным лично для меня (...шляться с фотоаппаратом по части и мнить себя человеком сверх "знающим", другое дело работать в этом...), а в том, что ты реально не прав! Я могу отвечать за МиГ-29 - ты не найдешь двх одинаково окрашенных МиГ-29. Да есть стандарт, но форма всегда различна. Принцип схож, но исполнение разное! Смотрим на современный ...СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ... окрас НАТОвских МиГ-29 из Польши - принцип схож, исполнение никогда. Об этом тебе говорят AndyK и Nazar... 
> Вспомни подпись Nazarа... там ответ;)


Антоха- я чудесно знаю что пятна разные- не первый год смотрю как  снача в Союзе, а за тем  хохлы эти машины пачкают. Можете не расказывать. Но вопрос начался с того, что было недовольство единым камуфляжем СМТ. Любой самолет в заводской окраске если это нормальное предприятие- будет идентичен другому оттуда, до первой "линьки"- перекраски. 




> слушай.. ты лечиться не пробовал? ну может таблетки какие? процедуры там... на крайняк уединись где нибудь в горах, там и воздух чистый и мозги лучше промываются от кислородного голодания


А это оскорбление. Я Вас не посылал никуда. Или Вы считаете ненормальным замечание о том, что без ЖБУ самолет будет ставать металлоломом? ТОгда Вам в Кащенко. Был более высокого мнения о Вас.




> Кстати, ты фортен, по ходу тож не врубалов в камуфльные дела. Для начала следует понять, что камуфл бывает трех видов - заводской, ремзаводской и самокрас (ТЭЧ).
> 
> так вот, заводские окраски су-25 ранних серий ("зеленый"), су-27 и су-27УБ, ми-8, миг-21 (экспортные) - делались именно по стандарту. Я сам сварился, насколько тбилисцы на су-25 выдерживали форму и расположение пятен.
> 
> на миг-23, су-17 - стандарта пятен не было. Лишь на экспортных миг-23 (не всех) подобие стандарта было.
> 
> То, что появляется после ремонта и в процессе подкраски в полках - это уже совсем другое кино.
> 
> Ваще - на миг-29 ситуация несколько иная, антоха пояснил - там скорее "принцип", а не стандарт окраски. Хотя и были самоли, покрашенные практически одинаково.


 :Eek:  А я за всю жизнь даже не видел 3 х типов! Товарищ- я не первый год в этом- можете не обьяснять. :Biggrin:  (не обижайтесь) Только ТЭЧевское самокрасище я за камуфл. не считаю-после него начинается самодеятельность. Признаю только Завод и АРЗ.На Су-25 с первой редакцией не знаком- ко мне оно не попадало, познюю знаю- там разгул. Су-27 изначально действиетельно имел стандарт- с этим согласен. Но сейчас все не так.
МиГи оинаково окрашенные были и есть- фото 9-12 в верху постил. Там все машины почти идентичны. Иак что завод (и видимо АРЗ-машины) не занимались самодеятельностью





> Антон, Серега и все кому слова г-на Ульянова показались обидными (а они такие и есть).
> Не обращайте внимание, весна давит на неокрепшие умы с каждым годом все с большей силой.


Вас никто не стремился обижать- выводы о камуфляже потенциального противника неверны и построены на нежелании признать явные промахи и грубо говоря халтуру и разгильдяйство у себя. Тем более что изначально заводской камуфляж как стандарт, тут подали как не соотв. стандарту. 

 Тов Котков. А- загляните в свой профиль и комментарии к нему.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> помоему нас отвлекли от основной линии этой темы, а именно от СМТ...  как говорится - собака лает, а караван идет 
> так что лучше я фотки повыклвдываю пока


Я смотрю что-то никто фото кабины не выкладывает-нельзя еще?  :Smile:

----------


## Serega

> Я смотрю что-то никто фото кабины не выкладывает-нельзя еще?


 - тю. так было же уже.

----------


## Pilot

есть фотки, но опытной машины. Позже выложу

----------


## Pilot

Гугл рулит

----------


## Pilot

еще один вариантик

----------


## Pilot

даже мои фотки есть :)

----------


## Pilot

еще один вариант, но на безгорбом

Этот с ластом

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - тю. так было же уже.


Не, я именно про строевой  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

Интересно. На некоторых фотографиях кабин СМТ отсутствуют датчики нашлемки.
В наших СМТ предусмотрена нашлемка?

----------


## Serega

> Интересно. На некоторых фотографиях кабин СМТ отсутствуют датчики нашлемки.
> В наших СМТ предусмотрена нашлемка?


 - конечно предусмотрена, и там есть датчики (в смысле на наших).

----------


## Chizh

А фотографии кабин наших СМТ есть где-нибудь?

----------


## Антоха

> А фотографии кабин наших СМТ есть где-нибудь?


они ни чем не отличаются от приведенных выше

----------


## Chizh

> они ни чем не отличаются от приведенных выше


А какой именно фотографии выше соответствует кабина нашего СМТ?

Например, на предпоследней фотографии датчики есть, а не последней - нет.

----------


## Pilot

Вот такая, а что?

----------


## Chizh

Спасибо Сергей,
значит нашлемку оставили.

----------


## timsz

А какие бортовые у Курских? 02, 07, 08, 09, а еще?

----------


## Антоха

> А какие бортовые у Курских? 02, 07, 08, 09, а еще?


с 01 по 10

----------


## timsz

Так их там 10 штук?

----------


## Антоха

> Так их там 10 штук?


простите, Вы читали все что до этого писалось на 10 страницах?

----------


## Griffon

> еще они не хотят гвардию рисовать на самолеты... предлагаю организовать коллективное письмо, о необходимости нанесения данной символики на СМТ. убежден в своей правоте, так как СМТ это эпохальные самолеты для наших ВВС (именно так и никак иначе) и они достойны чести носить летать с гвардейскими знаками!!!


Поддерживаю!!!:) Гвардию надо обязательно нанести!:) Эх, еще бы желательно также качественно как и камуфляж:) чтобы все органично смотрелось!:) Гордится надо, что есть право такие знаки на борт наносить;)

----------


## AndyK

Чтобы также качественно как и камуфл, надо было на заводе заказывать.

----------


## Daemonmike

Ангары нужно для новых самолетов строить, а то стоят на улице жалко.

----------


## Антоха

> Ангары нужно для новых самолетов строить, а то стоят на улице жалко.


мы говорили об этом с офицерами... они то согласны... все кто был в Барановичах, видели их легкие пластиковые навесы над самолетами... завидуют, но ничего поделать не могут... денег не выделяется под это.

----------


## timsz

> простите, Вы читали все что до этого писалось на 10 страницах?


Как ни странно, читал.  :Smile:  Видно не отложилось у меня, что вторую партию тоже получили.

----------


## AC

*Поставщиков для "МиГов" поставили перед сроком*
// Истребители для Алжира комплектовали чем попало
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1140406

----------


## Sizif

*"...Мы что, хуже Алжира?"*
    ("факты минувшего дня")

"...В 2008 г. был скандал: Алжир забраковал 15 российских самолётов МиГ-29. А в этом году наши ВВС приняли истребители на вооружение. Своим пилотам, значит, на таких летать можно?.."(цитата)
http://www.aif.ru/dontknow/dontknow/dontknow_id/1533

----------


## Chizh

> http://www.aif.ru/dontknow/dontknow/dontknow_id/1533


Бред дилетантов.

----------


## Антоха

экс-Алжирская спарка

----------


## AC

> экс-Алжирская спарка


Это она на "Соколе" что ли?... :Confused:

----------


## Mad_cat

> экс-Алжирская спарка


когда ее дадут ВВС?

----------


## Антоха

> когда ее дадут ВВС?


до конца года все машины должны поступить в Курск. недавно по вестям проходил видео-сюжет с Луховиц, где был показан цех окончательной сборки в котором стояли экс-Алжирские машины в полуразобранном состоянии.

----------


## Mad_cat

> до конца года все машины должны поступить в Курск.


а в Липецке столько останется?
Сегодня общался с курянином, он говорит, что у них 12 машин стоит.

----------


## Антоха

> а в Липецке столько останется?
> Сегодня общался с курянином, он говорит, что у них 12 машин стоит.


В Липецке 4 СМТ... как и было запланровано изначально.

----------


## Морячок

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...9/09/14/213776

Кто ответит за Алжир

Производитель вооружений для самолетов подал к «Рособоронэкспорту» иск, касающийся отмененного контракта с Алжиром на истребители МиГ-29

Алексей Никольский
Ведомости

14.09.2009, 172 (2442)

В Арбитражном суде Москвы 3 сентября прошло предварительное судебное заседание по иску завода «Дукс» к «Рособоронэкспорту» о взыскании 470 млн руб. Завод требует от госпосредника основную сумму средств по контракту, который был заключен с Алжиром на поставку ракет (их производит «Дукс») к истребителям МиГ-29 СМТ. Контракт на поставку 36 истребителей был заключен в 2006 г., однако в 2007 г. Алжир отказался от их получения, сославшись на использование бывших в употреблении агрегатов, и 145 машин были возвращены в Россию, где были выкуплены в начале этого года ВВС России. Однако оружие так и осталось неоплаченным.

В связи с привлечением к иску третьей стороны — Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству — слушания перенесены на 5 октября. Это самый крупный иск к «Рособоронэкспорту» из имеющихся на сайте московского арбитража.

Контракт с инозаказчиком и договор комиссии между «Рособоронэкспортом» и «Дуксом» заключены и исполняются в полном соответствии с законодательством о военно-техническом сотрудничестве, разъясняет представитель «Рособоронэкспорта» Вячеслав Давиденко. По договору комиссии оплата специмущества предусмотрена после поступления валютной выручки от инозаказчика. Однако по не зависящим от «Рособоронэкспорта» причинам средства за поставленную «Дуксом» продукцию до настоящего времени не поступили, признает Давиденко. По его словам, «Рособоронэкспорт» делает все возможное для разрешения сложившейся ситуации и получения средств от инозаказчика, после чего они будут незамедлительно перечислены заводам-изготовителям. Но законодательство не предусматривает оплату поставленной по договору комиссии продукции за счет средств посредника (комиссионера), которым является «Рособоронэкспорт», подчеркивает Давиденко.

Выходом из ситуации мог бы быть выкуп ракет назад для вооружения уже выкупленных самолетов, считает эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константин Макиенко. История с «Дуксом», по его мнению, весьма показательна и характеризует риски, которые могут понести российские предприятия в случае проблем с экспортными контрактами.

----------


## Морячок

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1239130
Как стало известно "Ъ", следственное управление по Москве следственного комитета при прокуратуре РФ возбудило вчера уголовное дело по факту покушения на мошенничество с поставками агрегатов к истребителям МиГ-29СМТ. Их со скандалом забраковал покупатель - Алжир, отказавшись от приемки. И тогда самолеты продали Минобороны РФ. *Комиссия ВВС России также установила, что они фактически непригодны для эксплуатации в нынешнем виде*. Военное следственное управление намерено начать свое расследование.

Поводом для возбуждения уголовного дела по факту покушения на мошенничество (ст. 30 и 159 УК РФ) стали события мая 2006 года. Тогда на складах российской самолетостроительной корпорации (РСК) МиГ были арестованы контрафактные детали и устаревшие блоки МиГ-29, поставленные подмосковной компанией "Авиаремснаб". Сотрудники "Авиаремснаба" обновили их, переклеив маркировки и изготовив поддельные паспорта. Часть деталей в рамках контракта между РСК МиГ и польской частной фирмой Polit-Elektronik должны были поставить для истребителей, находящихся на вооружении ВВС Польши. В мае этого года за мошенничество с деталями Савеловский райсуд Москвы приговорил гендиректора "Авиаремснаба" Мусаила Исмаилова и его заместителя Александра Кутумова к пяти годам и шести месяцам лишения свободы каждого (см. "Ъ" от 15 мая). Еще один фигурант дела, заместитель господина Исмаилова Валерий Дорыкин только недавно сдался правоохранительным органам, поэтому его дело было выделено в отдельное производство (см. "Ъ" от 21 августа).

Между тем следствие выяснило, что "Авиаремснаб" поставил контрафактные детали и блоки не только для польских МиГов, но и для истребителей, которые продавались Россией в Алжир. Данные детали и блоки хранились на тех же самых складах.

Напомним, что в рамках контракта на общую сумму $1,1 млрд, заключенного в январе 2006 года, минобороны Алжира должно было получить от РСК МиГ 28 боевых МиГ-29СМТ и 6 учебно-боевых МиГ-29УБТ. Алжир успел получить 15 истребителей и запчасти к ним, но все вернул обратно в 2007 году, заявив, что старые компоненты не соответствуют условиям контракта.

Как установило следственное управление по Москве, "Авиаремснаб" должен был поставить РСК МиГ стойки основной и передних опор шасси, радиовысотомеры, блоки управления и другие агрегаты на общую сумму $14,3 млн. За все это был заплачен аванс в $1,7 млн. Согласно контракту, все изделия должны быть новыми, однако в ходе проверки было установлено, что их выпустили еще в 1982-1996 годах. В паспортах же оборудования, которые оказались поддельными, указывались 2005-2006 годы выпуска.

Поскольку изделия не дошли до потребителя, дело квалифицировали как покушение на мошенничество. Пока возбуждено оно в отношении "группы неустановленных лиц". Однако очевидно, что обвиняемыми по делу в ближайшее время станут уже осужденные руководители "Авиаремснаба". Их адвокаты сказали "Ъ", что о новом уголовном деле им ничего не известно. Прежнее обвинение Мусаил Исмаилов и его заместитель Александр Кутумов так и не признали. Валерий Дорыкин в отличие от них активно сотрудничает со следствием и уже ходатайствовал о рассмотрении своего дела в особом порядке.

При этом, как стало известно "Ъ", в ближайшее время военное следственное управление следственного комитета при прокуратуре РФ также собирается возбудить уголовное дело в связи с уже осуществленными поставками контрафактных деталей и оборудования для алжирских МиГов. Следствие уже проверило поставщиков — ЗАО "Волга-авиасервис", ООО "Русский авиационный торговый дом", ООО "Резон" и ООО "Росат", продавших РСК МиГ различного оборудования для истребителей на общую сумму $10 млн. Процессуальное решение о том, руководители какой из этих компаний станут фигурантами дела, еще не принято, однако проверяющие уже пришли к выводу, что данное оборудование должны были напрямую поставлять заводы-изготовители, а не посредники.

Не исключено, что под следствием окажутся и сотрудники РСК МиГ. Согласно результатам служебного расследования, проведенного в самой корпорации по приказу ее нового гендиректора Михаила Погосяна (приступил к обязанностям в этом году), через организации-посредники РСК МиГ получило и установило на истребители "значительное количество комплектующих изделий с неподтвержденными изготовителями этих изделий паспортами. По предварительным оценкам, ущерб от привлечения организаций-посредников для выполнения указанных работ может составить свыше $7 млн". В акте комиссии указано, что "нанесение материального ущерба стало возможно в результате ненадлежащего исполнения должностных обязанностей" целым рядом ответственных лиц различного уровня — начиная с замгендиректора и ниже. Имени бывшего первого заместителя гендиректора РСК МиГ Сергея Цивилева, который был назначен приказом тогдашнего руководителя корпорации Алексея Федорова ответственным за контракты с Польшей и Алжир, в акте проверки нет. Хотя именно господина Цивилева следствие уже пыталось привлечь к уголовной ответственности по польскому делу "Авиаремснаба". Но дело, возбужденное против него, вскоре было прекращено.

Между тем 12 предназначенных для Алжира МиГ-29СМТ в этом году уже передали частям ВВС РФ, дислоцированным в Курске и Липецке (см. "Ъ" от 11 февраля). На авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2009 и. о. начальника вооружения ВВС генерал-майор Олег Бармин заявил, что полученные истребители — "это удачная модернизация МиГ-29, направленная на расширение его боевых возможностей". Однако назначенная им же комиссия ВВС еще до МАКСа, в июне этого года, выяснила, что эксплуатация большинства этих истребителей возможна только после замены установленного на них перед отправкой в Алжир оборудования и блоков. Они либо не прошли приемку военпредов (отсутствуют соответствующие клейма), либо не соответствуют прилагаемым чертежам. У экспертов ВВС также вызвала сомнение подлинность паспортов на ряд изделий. Проверить же все можно в большинстве случаев только в условиях завода-изготовителя.

В РСК МиГ о возбуждении уголовного дела по поставкам оборудования для алжирских МиГов вчера узнали от "Ъ". Представитель корпорации подтвердил "Ъ", что оборудование, поставленное "Авиаремснабом", не устанавливалось на истребители и не было отправлено в Алжир. Что касается истребителей, переданных частям ВВС, то, по словам представителя РСК, контрафактных деталей и оборудования на них не было. Проводящуюся же сейчас замену деталей и блоков на данных МиГах в РСК назвали "плановой". "Эта плановая замена проводится по техническим требованиям заказчика, то есть министерства обороны России",— подчеркнули в РСК МиГ, отметив, что у ВВС Алжира были одни технические требования к истребителям, а у ВВС России — другие.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хреновая, конечно, история с этими МИГами, которая никак не добавляет авторитета РСК, но существует такая нехитрая вещь, как проверка изделия на аутентичность. Собственно, что мешало этим заняться своевременно?  Зачем надо было подсовывать Заказчику заведомую туфту? Считали их дурнее себя? И кто в итоге в дураках остался?

----------


## Холостяк

Вот читаю подобное, что творится на МиГе и вспоминается прочитаные броские заголовки типа "... Сталинские репрессии в авиапромышленности..." и подобные... И сразу мысли возникают, что не зря тов. Сталин порядок наводил в нашей авиапромышленности..., не зря жёстко гонял подобных шкур и подонков - поэтому у нас и была Авиация и Авиапромышленность...

----------


## muk33

> Вот читаю подобное, что творится на МиГе и вспоминается прочитаные броские заголовки типа "... Сталинские репрессии в авиапромышленности..." и подобные... И сразу мысли возникают, что не зря тов. Сталин порядок наводил в нашей авиапромышленности..., не зря жёстко гонял подобных шкур и подонков - поэтому у нас и была Авиация и Авиапромышленность...


Судя по имеющимся документам репрессии (в промышленности) на 80% были обоснованы. Выживали сильнейшие и способнейшие, как при капиталистической конкуренции....

----------


## Антоха

пара фоток... на фотке со спаркой видно когда самолеты привезли в Алжир

----------

